# Heard Some Howling



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Was Ice fishing this evening and at 8pm I heard 3 howling. Seemed like the first was a male and the other two were females responding or vice versa. Anyways going out tomorrow and see what I can call in.............Rich


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ya Buddy! You should hear them out WB. Got to be a couple dens full. Snap a pic for us if you get one.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Forgot to mention there was yote tracks on the pond that was maybe two days old. Called my girlfriends dad to make sure there wasn't there dog but he said nope,looking how the tracks walked at an angle I'm sure it was Willie Coyote.........Rich


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Well we gave it a try but the winds were not in our favor.............Rich


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Dont know if you know were it is at WB but they built a huge house there in the swamp. Wonder how they make out with keeping there pets. Never heard that many yodey's before. Makes ya look over your shoulder by yourself at night at the ramp.


----------

